
Small ISPs “stunned” by FCC move to ban Huawei/ZTE gear during pandemic - mbroncano
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/small-isps-stunned-by-fcc-move-to-ban-huawei-zte-gear-during-pandemic/
======
mlacks
From how i understand the public/private space in China: Authoritarian
government tells you to do something, you do it or go missing and are replaced
by someone that will.

I think its fair to assume that at any time, your data can be turned over to
the gov, but if this is the way the FCC is going to go about it, where is the
funding to offset the cost of switching to a Nokia or Ericson system? It
shouldn't be the small regional ISPs that have to foot the bill for this one.

------
mbroncano
Are big ISPs such as Comcast affected by this ban? We’ve been watching a lot
of Comcast vans in our area in the past weeks, along with outages almost
daily. We contacted tech support and they were unable to explain what this so-
called ‘scheduled maintenance’ was about.

